# Tevion 19" TV + DVD Combi



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Aldi has a Tevion 19" TV + DVD Combi €299.99

Anyone know anything about it.
Looking for one for MH.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tevion*

I bought the Tevion 40" TV with built in freeview and it's been brilliant.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Tevion are as good as any, but they are not registered for digital tick, so cannot be guaranteed to keep working after analogue switch off.
Big point is the screen size. 19" is far too big for your MH. 15" will give you a better picture quality.
Gerry


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Gerry
What do you mean digital tick?
Its HD ready. Does this not mean it ready when analogue is switch off.
We have a 15" portable and cannot see it from the front of MH.
Why would you think the picture quality would be bad.
Know nothing about things like this.
Thanks.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Looks a good buy to me. Tevion, whilst not mainstream will be every bit as good as all the rest of them that come out of China or Malaysia (which is most of them).

Digital tick???? It has a digital tuner so why should there be a problem with the demise of analogue signals? Our dog had a tick once.............but I think it was an analogue one. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's also HD ready with 1440 (H) × 900 (V) resolution and 800:1 contrast so picture quality should be excellent. Why on earth should a 15" TV have better quality than a 19"?

Go for it :!:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Looks a good buy to me. Tevion, whilst not mainstream will be every bit as good as all the rest of them that come out of China or Malaysia (which is most of them).
> 
> Digital tick???? It has a digital tuner so why should there be a problem with the demise of analogue signals? Our dog had a tick once.............but I think it was an analogue one. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks gaspode.
Will go tomorrow and see if they have some left.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Digital Tick is a set of standards that when applied will guarantee that a digital receiver will carry on working after digital switchover. If a TV or Freeview receiver does not comply then there is no guarantee that as the signal changes that will start to happen at the end of next year are applied the receiver will accept the new compression rates. Tevion show the digital tick on the box, but no Tevion units are registered to use the logo.
In the days of cathode ray tubes, screen size did not matter, but now that we have flat panel, screen size is important. If you sie too close to a screen that is too big you will start to see every imperfection in the picture. This is even more so with Standard Definition TV on a High Definition ready screen. TV transmissions in the UK and DVDs sold in the UK have a picture output of 576 horizontal lines. A HD ready TV has a minimum resolution of 720 horizontal lines. That 720 line resolution must be filled with something. As the TV transmission or the DVD can only fill 576 lines then the TV must guess what it will use to fill the other lines. The closer you get to a TV, the more you will see the errors in the extra lines.
For those used to JPG pictures from a digital camera, you will know that the more you enlarge the picture the more you will see the compression errors. This is the same with a TV.
For TV and normal DVD viewing, you will get a truer picture if you can get a non-HD ready TV. Unfortunately these are few and far between.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerry

Whilst I'm sure there are some salient points in your statement, unless Nora+Neil are under 30yrs of age with 20x20 vision, they just ain't going to notice. :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Hi Gerry
> 
> Whilst I'm sure there are some salient points in your statement, unless Nora+Neil are under 30yrs of age with 20x20 vision, they just ain't going to notice. :wink:


Gaspode,
I am 58 with poor eyesight and notice it every day, but I am paid to. But you are right Nora+Neil may accept it. But believe me the biggest reason for returns on TVs in picture quality. Fact is that there is still no flat panel TV that can give the picture quality of a good CRT.
Gerry


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

In Tesco they had a 22" HD ready tv/dvd combi LCD for £250. They are "Technika" branded. Pretty good too, I've got one for myself.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Snelly
I need a TV that fits in cupboard, 500 W x400 H.

gaspode 
My eyesight is certainly not 20/20.

GerryD
Thank for info.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Hi N+N

I know where you can get a MH with a bigger cupboard :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aido :wink:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Or maybe 6


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Picked one of these tv's up from Aldi today. Not tried it yet but looks a nice neat tv. Bonus is the 3yr warranty, most shops are charging an extra £55 for this  .


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks fdhadi
Going to go tomorrow. 3 years warranty and also can return within month.


----------

